# Rubio Staying Positive On Rough Road Back



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> DALLAS – For a kid who knows only how to play the game with pure joy, this is pure hell.
> 
> The two ugly scars that mar his left knee each measure five inches long, one starting in the middle of his knee cap and jagging down. The other curves around the left side of the knee like a misshapen crescent moon.
> 
> ...


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2013/01/15/rubio-staying-positive-on-rough-road-back/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sucks that he's still dealing with pain in his knee because a healthy Rubio would have this Wolves team in the playoffs, IMO.


----------

